# Thanksgiving--Raw style



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Any of you making plans to give your puppers a special Turkey Day raw dinner next week? 

I have some turkey hearts, but think I'm going to go get some turkey necks and add some pumpkin to their dinner. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I usually cut up a turkey for my guys. They also get yogurt with either pumpkin or cranberries mixed in for "dessert".


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Ohhh and sometimes apples too.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh! I like the pumpkin and cranberries and yogurt! A great little desert for them!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

My guys get most of the dark meat and junk meat from the cooked bird. They like it better than raw.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanksgiving Day will be the CC pups FIRST raw meal!! So of course I have ground turkey for them.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Awww Lauri! How cool is that! I'm sure it will be cute....and messy!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: aubieAwww Lauri! How cool is that! I'm sure it will be cute....and messy!


... and on the Ustream LIVE!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, you'll have to take photos as well, in case I'm out stuffing myself and not near the puter.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Jerzey will probably get the neck out of our turkey and then I'll make her a plate of some of the leftovers from our meal.


----------



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

Hummer is actually deviating from turkey for a change. He eats turkey necks A LOT. So I splurged on a 5 lb raw frozen duckling, that I will cut up. Yay for protein variation!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Might have to make sure I have a turkey neck out for Risa that day. I wanted to pick her up some turkey MM today but OUCH is it expensive. I didn't buy enough groceries to get a free turkey at the store and there are no Super Wal-Marts really close by. So she'll just have to manage with something more 'normal.' 

She might weasel some cooked turkey but we'll see.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs have been eating turkey all weekend, so it would be no special meal to have it on Thanksgiving. Not sure yet what they will get to eat!


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

I've got Bear a very special treat...venison and boar! His favorites! He'll get some other goodies at the in-laws that afternoon I'm sure, but the big deal is the venny and boar. He will dance around after and do his "celebration" back rub on the floor, it's so funny. He's always happy after a meal, but never like he is for venison.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I've got to go by the store today (groan!) so I'm thinking I might get them something special too...maybe some rabbit or duck that I've thought about and some turkey necks. And of course the junk inside the turkey we don't eat. 

I'm totally stealing the pumpkin and cranberry idea though! Should be interesting since we're staying with my parents for two days and my mom freaks out about raw...oh well!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Mine are having chicken and ground beef for dinner. Not very exciting, but since we are traveling easy wins!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Tooz gets scraps from the cooked carcass for one meal and the raw neck & giblets for the other meal....except the liver, I eat that!!


----------

